# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  dition de message, nouvelles rgles ?

## Maxoo

Bonjour,

Je ne comprend pas quelque chose et je ne vois rien de chang dans les rgles du forum.
Je n'arrive pas  diter mes messages que j'ai crit disons le 23/07/2010 par exemple : je n'ai pas le bouton diter qui est affich.

Par contre j'ai le bouton d'dition prsent sur mes messages du jour !  ::koi:: 

Est-ce normal docteur ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Caro-Line

Bonjour,

Effectivement il y a eu une modification technique (ce qui n'a pas de rapport direct avec les rgles du forum).

Il est dsormais impossible d'diter ses messages au bout de 3 jours.

Nous nous sommes vus obligs de mettre ce systme en place suite  des sabotages de discussions effectus par des utilisateurs rendant des discussions inutilisables.

Normalement il n'y a pas de raison qui justifie une dition de message plus de 3 jours aprs.

Si vraiment il tait ncessaire d'diter un message de plus de 3 jours, merci de vous adresser par MP  un modrateur du forum concern ou  un responsable modration.

 ::merci::  de votre comprhension

----------


## Maxoo

Ok merci Caro-Line  :;): 

Il faudrait juste modifier le topic ici :



> - Vous pourrez diter vos messages, mme les supprimer si vous changez d'avis* pendant 3 jours* (seulement si le message n'est pas le premier d'une discussion. Vous ne pouvez pas supprimer de discussion)

----------


## Caro-Line

Bien vu  ::merci:: 

On ne pense pas toujours  mettre  jour partout  ::oops::

----------


## Auteur

Le mieux aurait d'interdire l'dition d'un message si une rponse a t poste ensuite non ?

Si on n'a pas de rponse, il parfois utile de rditer un message pour le rendre plus explicite, mme 3 jours aprs.

Il m'est arriv de poster une rponse puis de constater qu'elle n'avait plus intrt car le message prcdent avait t dit *aprs* mon postage(*)  ::?: 


(*) hors sujet : _a priori_ on peut dire "postage"

----------


## Maxoo

Par contre on dit serait  :;): 




> interdire l'dition d'un message si une rponse a t poste ensuite


Non, parce que gnralement les rponses peuvent apporter du contenu  remettre dans les premiers messages et c'est toujours utile de pouvoir corriger son message.

----------


## Auteur

> Par contre on dit serait


Je voulais crire "Le mieux aurait _t_ d'interdire..."  ::aie:: 





> Non, parce que gnralement les rponses peuvent apporter du contenu  remettre dans les premiers messages et c'est toujours utile de pouvoir corriger son message.


A part des remarques pour un lien mort ou un code qui n'est pas entre ses balises, je ne vois pas trop d'exemples o la rdition d'un message est ncessaire.

----------


## mlny84

Salut,




> A part des remarques pour un lien mort ou un code qui n'est pas entre ses balises, je ne vois pas trop d'exemples o la rdition d'un message est ncessaire.


Parce qu'on a cliqu sur envoyer la rponse par erreur (maudite touche tabulation...), parce qu'on a post en mme temps que quelqu'un d'autre et que notre post arrive juste aprs et apporte un complment d'information qu'on va ajouter, parce qu'on a rflchit et trouv une autre ide juste aprs avoir post, parce qu'on s'est relu et qu'on a vu une des fautes de frappe/orthographe, ...
Aprs 3 jours, c'est vrai que l'dition se justifie moins pour tout ces cas l.

[lger HS]
Par contre a va poser des soucis pour organiser les RID on pourra pas diter le premier message  ::aie:: 
[/lger HS]

----------


## Bovino

> Par contre on dit serait


En revanche, on ne dit pas "par contre"  ::aie:: 

Dsol...

----------


## Maxoo

> En revanche, on ne dit pas "par contre" 
> 
> Dsol...


Oui ... mais bon ...  ::calim2::

----------


## Mdinoc

"sabotages de discussion" ?

----------


## Bovino

> "sabotages de discussion" ?


Oui, des personnes indlicates qui posent des questions, obtiennent des rponses puis vident tous leurs messages ce qui rend la discussion incomprhensible.

Le but du forum n'est pas uniquement d'aider celui qui poste une question, mais aussi tous ceux qui par la suite pourraient avoir le mme problme et sont susceptibles de trouver la solution grce  d'anciennes discussions.

----------


## Mdinoc

Et comment a va se passer, pour les news dont le premier post et le titre taient rgulirement mis  jour (HADOPI par exemple) ?

----------


## Caro-Line

> Et comment a va se passer, pour les news dont le premier post et le titre taient rgulirement mis  jour (HADOPI par exemple) ?





> Si vraiment il tait ncessaire d'diter un message de plus de 3 jours, merci de vous adresser par MP  un modrateur du forum concern ou  un responsable modration.


Les modrateurs ont eux toujours le droit de modifier les posts quelque soit le temps coul.
Comme les newsers ont les droits de modration sur le forum Actualits, il n'y a pas de souci dans ce cas-l  :;):

----------


## User

Bonjour  tous,

Serait-il possible, dans les forums contributions, d'autoriser celui ou celle qui a ouvert la discussion  modifier son message d'origine quelque soit la date.

Ceci afin de corriger ou d'enrichir sa contribution s'il souhaite y apporter des amliorations...

 ::merci::

----------


## Anomaly

Non ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## Invit

Salut 




> Ceci afin de corriger ou d'enrichir sa contribution s'il souhaite y apporter des amliorations...


Et non souhaitable, car lorsque l'on suit une discussion (comme tes excellentes contributions  ::ccool:: ), on va souvent  la fin pour voir les nouveauts et on relit rarement tous les messages.

----------


## azertix

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Serait-il possible, dans les forums contributions, d'autoriser celui ou celle qui a ouvert la discussion  modifier son message d'origine quelque soit la date.
> 
> Ceci afin de corriger ou d'enrichir sa contribution s'il souhaite y apporter des amliorations...


+1
On m'a rcemment signal une erreur mineure sur une de mes contributions datant de 2007. C'est quand mme con de devoir remettre le code complet et corrig dans un nouveau message :/
Contrairement  ce qui a t dit, je trouve plus logique d'diter le premier message de la discussion au fur et  mesure de l'volution du code et des remarques des visiteurs.
Comme a on arrive sur la discussion, on a directement la dernire version du code sous le yeux. Pas besoin de fouiller tout le topic.
Il faut penser aux utilisateurs novices ou impatients qui n'auront pas l'ide ou l'envie de faire cette dmarche.
Le site CodesSources utilise ce modle. a me semble pas mal.

Ne pourrait-on pas envisager un fonctionnement diffrent pour les forums de contribution, dans lesquels les auteurs sont des utilisateurs habitus et responsables ?

Cordialement,
Azertix

----------


## shenron666

et dans le cas d'un "post-it" ?

je voudrais mettre  jour le post suivant que j'ai cr il y a (beaucoup) plus de 3 jours
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d36...it-open-liens/

a risque d'tre galre voire ingrable pour un modrateur de s'en occuper

----------

